# August 4-11 help



## Bigeyurk25 (Jul 26, 2018)

Hello fellow fisherman! I am from the Cleveland Ohio area and I am coming down to Perdido Key the week of August 4-11. I’ve been down once before and for some reason caught a ton of catfish from the beach. I’m just looking for any info on what I should be throwing bait wise and or lure wise this time of year and for what. Usually go to the outer banks in North Carolina but we are switching it up this year. Gotta learn the Perdido Key/gulf surf fishing ways. Thanks for any help guys!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Whenever I go to a new place, I find a tackle shop to ask questions. There are several good ones like Outcast in Pensacola. I have fished the beach using sand fleas, shrimp and pieces of fish. I hate to tell you but I have caught plenty of catfish too which I push back in the water because I don't want to get finned. Some of the folks on here use Matrix or DOA shad with jigs. I still see guys using Gotcha lures on the pier and Vudu shrimp are popular. You might look on the inshore reports and ask what kind of bait was used. Most of the time someone will tell you.


----------



## Bigeyurk25 (Jul 26, 2018)

SHunter said:


> Whenever I go to a new place, I find a tackle shop to ask questions. There are several good ones like Outcast in Pensacola. I have fished the beach using sand fleas, shrimp and pieces of fish. I hate to tell you but I have caught plenty of catfish too which I push back in the water because I don't want to get finned. Some of the folks on here use Matrix or DOA shad with jigs. I still see guys using Gotcha lures on the pier and Vudu shrimp are popular. You might look on the inshore reports and ask what kind of bait was used. Most of the time someone will tell you.




Sounds good! Appreciate it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Fresh, peeled shrimp and fish bites. Catching some whiting in close and a ton of baby pomps. Catfish and small sharks if you cast way out there. Blues in the morning on swimbaits.


----------



## Bigeyurk25 (Jul 26, 2018)

MrFish said:


> Fresh, peeled shrimp and fish bites. Catching some whiting in close and a ton of baby pomps. Catfish and small sharks if you cast way out there. Blues in the morning on swimbaits.




Awesome thankyou!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigeyurk25 (Jul 26, 2018)

Any of you ever try blade baits from the beach? Up here in Ohio we use blade baits such as vibE’s, sonars, silver buddy’s, etc... we use them for Walleye and bass, just wondering if any of you have tried them from the beach. I saw a video of a guy catching speckled trout on them but he was in a boat. Just a thought. Could be very interesting IMO


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Spoons.


----------



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

What type of gear will you bring? Size rod and reels?


----------



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

For convenience, If you setting up behind where you will be staying, then use sand fleas or fresh peeled shrimp tip with fish bites. For rigs NEVER EVER USE black leader or gauwdy cheap Walmart rigs. PEOPLE MAKE A HUGE MISTAKE fishing with these. You will only catch catfish with those. However you can a should buy the mustad 2/0 Pompano rig from Walmart. I’d change the hooks out with some 1/0 laser sharp offset eagle claw circle hooks. If you want to increase your fish species catch I’d fish within from 1/2 to 1 mile away from a Pass. I believe the one that has a “Gulf” restaurant has a nice public beach access where you can set up. It’s half way between Perdido and orange beach. The pass at Johnson beach is a LONG walk to get to. The jetties at the pass are an huge attractant to multiple species. They often travel away from the jetties in the surf zone. That be your best bet from quality fish. Get there early and set up or other surf fishing anglers will beat you. I travelled over that pass on Friday at 6am and there were 3 people fishing. 

Good luck!


----------

